# Instant Pay Delay



## Libra10289 (Oct 14, 2018)

When I cash out it’s takes 1 1/2 hr to hit my account. Is anyone else having a delay when cashing out.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Has it always been that delayed or is it just recently? Every Bank accepts them differently. Mine is instant but I know there are some that take a day


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Has it always been that delayed or is it just recently? Every Bank accepts them differently. Mine is instant but I know there are some that take a day


It's usually pretty instant. It must be some Uber IT moron trying to fix something that's not broke.


----------



## Libra10289 (Oct 14, 2018)

No it just started the delay last Saturday. It has done it every time I attempted to do uber ever since


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Libra10289 said:


> No it just started the delay last Saturday. It has done it every time I attempted to do uber ever since


It might be from your bank side because of Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Libra10289 (Oct 14, 2018)

Libra10289 said:


> No it just started the delay last Saturday. It has done it every time I attempted to do uber ever since


 no it's done this all week as well. I tried switching my card to another card and now they won't let me cash out period. They're saying something is suspicious


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Libra10289 said:


> no it's done this all week as well. I tried switching my card to another card and now they won't let me cash out period. They're saying something is suspicious


It is to protect your earning. They hold up instant pay for switching bank card or account. Go to GLH and they could help you holding up.


----------



## Libra10289 (Oct 14, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> It is to protect your earning. They hold up instant pay for switching bank card or account. Go to GLH and they could help you holding up.


This hasn't happened to me before when I've had to switch cards and that still doesn't explain why there's a lag in my instant pay



Wildgoose said:


> It is to protect your earning. They hold up instant pay for switching bank card or account. Go to GLH and they could help you holding up.


 What is GLH


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Libra10289 said:


> What is GLH


Greenlight Hub. the office where you got your car inspected.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Libra10289 said:


> no it's done this all week as well. I tried switching my card to another card and now they won't let me cash out period. They're saying something is suspicious


If you change your debit card , they put your instant pay on hold for 48 hours because of the scammers who were convincing drivers to change their debit card info. So wait 48 hours from your last attempt to cash out before trying again. Every time you try to cash out and it has not been 48 hours, it restarts the 48 hours period



Libra10289 said:


> What is GLH


Greenlight Hub. Your local Uber office


----------



## FreeSpirit (Sep 15, 2018)

I haven't driven since Monday. Cashed out once today, no problem, but second cash out is no delayed for an hour. Never experienced this before and I've been driving for a year and 3 months.


----------



## Libra10289 (Oct 14, 2018)

FreeSpirit said:


> I haven't driven since Monday. Cashed out once today, no problem, but second cash out is no delayed for an hour. Never experienced this before and I've been driving for a year and 3 months.


Yea I've driven for 2 1/2 years and this is the first time this is happening


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

A year-and-a-half ago no one could cash out for a couple days. Not sure what that was all about but they gave us free instant pays for the next week LOL


----------



## Libra10289 (Oct 14, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> A year-and-a-half ago no one could cash out for a couple days. Not sure what that was all about but they gave us free instant pays for the next week LOL


Yea I remember that, but this is different. It lets you cash out. But when you check your bank it hasn't hit, and won't until an hr to 1 1/2 hr later


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Libra10289 said:


> Yea I remember that, but this is different. It lets you cash out. But when you check your bank it hasn't hit, and won't until an hr to 1 1/2 hr later


Call your bank and ask them if this instant pay was processed differently than previous ones. Explain to them the delay and tell them you're just trying to figure out the source of the problem. Granted it might not help the situation but at least you'll have an explanation. Plus it'll give you info to use on Uber if this continues


----------



## teddydoggie21 (9 mo ago)

Is anyone getting this ? Our Systems are having issues please try again in a few minutes it's been going on for days


----------

